

Ask HN: Is this type of engineer common at startups? - enterprisedev

At the last three startups/small companies I've worked at, the following type of engineer has had a principal role:<p>- 40+ years old
- single not by choice
- possibly virgin (or can only get laid via sexual tourism)
- sexist
- juvenile sense of humor
- overly emotional/bipolar
- creepy around women
- talented<p>As a founder it's great to have these smart neck beards bust their asses for you since they have no responsibilities outside of world of warcraft, but they make life hell for their "well-adjusted" coworkers.
======
byoung2
At my last 4 jobs, I've worked with a variation of that guy. One was the most
talented Unix admin I've ever worked with. He lived alone in a 2 bedroom
apartment with no furniture, and slept in a sleeping bag. He was obsessed with
anime and 4chan, and he loved long weekends because he could tune our servers
for higher performance without interruptions.

